# puddle/door warning, doorcard and handle light retrofit



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I know there's other threads around the door lighting, but I thought I'd record my progress fitting various bits.
My 2016 car came with B&O illuminated door speakers but no other door lighting.
I'm aiming to retrofit puddle lights, the red door open light in place of the reflector, door card led strips, door pocket illumination and interior door handle illumination.
Firstly via VCDS I found and enabled the driver and passenger door lights.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

here's the door card and led strips I'm fitting, these are not Audi parts but were a fraction of the cost and look a pretty good match to the speaker LED strips IMO










the gluing looks a mess but you can't see this when the original blanking strip in the door card is re-fitted



















I checked the colour and brightness then tested it out on the car's loom with the speaker LED










from eye level-ish sat in the car you just see the trim slightly/subtly illuminated, not seen the Audi strips for comparison but I like this effect:


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good . Have you got a link to the strip you used please as was looking for something similar for my a3

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> Looks good . Have you got a link to the strip you used please as was looking for something similar for my a3
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


Here you go: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1M-5M-LED-Fl ... 2749.l2648


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I've sourced some additional quadblock pins for the door-to-doorcard multiconnector and just picked up the interior door handle light conductors from Audi (for the princely sum of £26 for the pair)
pin 16 on the multiconnector does indeed power up to 12v when the door opens, and off about 20 seconds after the door shuts (I enabled the puddle lights/door open red lights in the control module)

passenger side handle and light conductor/led:









light conductor offered up:









area to be cut out of handle recess marked in red:


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

a very tricky cutting and trimming job to fit the light conductor and led for the door handle, TT LED is white but I also have a red LED from an old A6, trying to decide which I prefer, white matches the door trim/speaker illumination, but red matches switchgear and centre console/roof light illumination in the car.

I actually offered up the wrong light conductor to this handle as they are handed, but easy to swap over, the LED just enters from the other side to fit into the door card recess


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

The push button halo light switches came today and are just right for the door pocket illumination, so I can switch off the light if I want, quite diffused too.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Interior handle, light, door card ambient light, door pocket, door open red light and puddle light all fitted and working, not much panel damping inside the outer door skin so added some more through the handle access hatch while I had the card off.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well done !


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

both sides done and more sound deadening in the doors through the door catch Bowden cable cover panel.


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello
I found and install a loom that as got all the ambient light (handle, strip, B&O, pocket).
I install it but nothing is working.....
It has puddle and warning light which works.

I went to module driver's and passenger's door and thicked all bit except bit 5 on long coding byte 1.

Can you tell me where to you connect all the ambient lights? Is there other coding to do on vcds?

Thanks


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I cheated as the ambient lighting wires weren't in my door loom, I used the lighting feed for my B&O speaker light strips


----------

